# Emigrating to Toronto - Where do we start??



## Gary79 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi ,
I'm looking for advice on the best way to approach emigrating to Toronto. I'm a qualified electrician,with experience of other trades and have had my own business for six years but with work getting quieter by the month over here, we have decided to make the move and try our luck in Canada.
My partner and I are 32 years old and have 3 kids aged 11,7 and 3.
Basically what I want to find out is what way to get to 5 of us to Canada, be it on a temporary permit to begin with or permanent visa straight away,how long the process is likely to take and how much it costs.
I have a job offer in Toronto and now we have decided this is what we want to do we are eager to get started.
Any advice that anyone can give will be greatly appreciated,
Thanks !!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As a qualified electrician you would qualify to apply for Permanent Resident status (PR). From application date it should take 6-9 months. Total costs to get/setup here would probably be in the area of $25,000, IMO.


----------



## Gary79 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. Can you tell me what the breakdown of that cost is please as $25,000 is a lot more than we thought. Thanks again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Gary79 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply. Can you tell me what the breakdown of that cost is please as $25,000 is a lot more than we thought. Thanks again.


I can't break down costs but things you need to think about are
Airline Fares
Application/Processing Fees
Rental (First and last month rent)
Auto purchase(s)
Shipping Furniture or buying new in Canada
There will be other miscellaneous expenses which will add up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary79 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, 
My job offer is from a company based in Milton,so what areas would you recommend we look at for house rentals?
Ideally,we would like to be in an established,safe,family orientated neighbourhood that is close to schools,shops,parks etc
Also,with regard to driving licences,would we need to take a test to get a Canadian licence?We both currently have full Irish driving licences. 
One other thing,is it possible to follow Premiership football over there?
Thanks again !


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Gary79 said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> My job offer is from a company based in Milton,so what areas would you recommend we look at for house rentals?
> Ideally,we would like to be in an established,safe,family orientated neighbourhood that is close to schools,shops,parks etc
> Also,with regard to driving licences,would we need to take a test to get a Canadian licence?We both currently have full Irish driving licences.
> ...


Milton itself is a good family oriented town. It's said to be the fasting growing area/town in Canada, so plenty of properties to buy/rent.
For licences read Visiting or Moving to Ontario?
I think we get as much, if not more, Premiership live on TV than in the UK.


----------



## Gary79 (Feb 17, 2012)

Super, cheers.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

There is no reciprical agreement between Canada and Ireland at the moment, so you will have to take a one shot test to get your Ontario drivers license (driving managed provincially, not nationally), if you fail, you have to go through the graduated licensing system. Try and bring driving extracts and letters from your current and previous insurance companies, it may help you with your insurance rates, which will be around $4000-5000/year for a new driver.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are a new resident of Ontario and have a valid driver's licence from another province or country, you can use that licence for a maximum of 60 days in Ontario. If you want to continue to drive after 60 days, you must get an Ontario driver's licence. 

More info:
DriveTest - Out of Province Exchange
Driver's Handbook

Here you can find the Road Test book for free: DriveTest - Road Test Booking


----------



## sylvos (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Gary79 - we have applied for our PR Visa. It went in on February 14th - my husband is a electrician too. If you don't mind me asking but did you just send in your CV or resume into a lot electricial conpanies or how did you get your job. I told my husband we should wait a little while longer before applying for jobs as it takes 6-9 months for our PR visas to be approved. Did it take a long time for you to get your job in milton. My husband is working at the moment in Dublin so we ok for now. Thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## Gary79 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,
We were lucky as a family friend owns a company over there and he offered me a job. We were told PR took a long time to get so we are looking to go there on a work permit and apply for PR while we are there. It would probably be too early to send in CV's if you have been told it'll take 6/9 months. What areas have you looked at to live in and have you been to Canada already? We would be interested to hear your situation,do you have kids etc? It's such a big decision and we'd like to hear how you're getting on. 
Thanks, 
Gary.


----------



## sylvos (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Gary, 

Thanks for your reply. We are hoping to live in the Toronto area. We are both aged 37 years and have no children. We have not been to Toronto before but are going over there in May to meet a friend of my husbands and to check it out. I know it may seem silly to apply for PR when we have not even been there yet but the fact of the matter is that we have three mortgages and need to be working to keep them. Two of them are in negative equity so we cant sell them just yet. We are looking forward to a change too. As long as we are together we know we will be fine. Been to the states many times and have friends over there and love the lifestyle. Know Canada may be a little different but hey at least we can say we gave it try.
Best of luck with the new job - keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on.
Regards
Sylvia


----------

